# DFWAPC April Meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, April 19, at 1 PM.

In Plano.

For details look here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Bump! The meeting will be in Plano at Fred's house. He has a planted Discus tank.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Great meeting! Thanks, Fred. The Discus were beautiful. <snicker>


----------

